# General > AquaTalk >  Fishes in thailand

## mad

Hi guys,

Just want to find out from you guys ...what in the trend for fishes in Sinagpore recently ...Thinking for going there a trip to get some over....

But any requirement?Last time i hear is 3 litre of water and less than 30 fishes is that true?
Will they be other charges or taxes in Singapore?

Any one here have any lobang for cheaper fishes in Bangkok can recommend me? 

With regards 
mad

----------


## benny

You can always make a trip to the famed chatuchak market, but I heard it should be closed for renovation soon. The fish section may still be around. Most of the stuff you can find there you can also get them here. Staple aquarium fishes that may not be worth your while lugging back.

There's a few shops with special wild caught fishes. But if you haven't been following hwchoy's fauna posts, then they are probably of no interest to you.

If you must get something, consider their fancy bettas. There are some gems over there and they are fairly easy to bring back. You should get them across to Singapore fairly easily but be careful. It's the lack of sufficient tanks at home that is more of a problem than anything else.

Enjoy your Bangkok trip and do show us photos!

Cheers,

----------


## mad

thanks benny ,
OK ....1st time going bkk...think should be fun ...will try to take pictures hopefully as my camera a bit hmmm.... 
I might also consider some plants if possible heee...

----------

